# Got my dog back!!



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

Went and picked up my dog this weekend. He has been in New Mexico for 4 months. Now just need the weather to cooperate so I can get out and put some yotes in front of him to see if his training did any good. Can't wait!!!


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm happy for you that you got your dog back. Please don't take this the wrong way, but pics like that are the kind of thing the anti's thrive on. Please be very careful where you post them.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

+1


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Let us know how it turns out! I always question how good dog training will transfer over when handled by someone other than the original owner / handler. I'd like to know how it works for you....


----------



## pantherarms99 (Nov 2, 2011)

i like the pic


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't !


----------



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

jglynn - I'm not up to speed on dog breeds, what type do you have?


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

Is this the same coyote you roped?


----------



## NEYOTEMAN (Feb 7, 2011)

Dakota I believe his dog is a litter mate to mine the way he looks he is a Gunner x Mattie cross which is 1/2 pit 1/4 catahoula 1/4 blackmouth cur. If I am wrong give me a slap to my face and call me wrong I deserve it. I hope he turns out for you jglynn I wouldn't trade mine for any dog in this world except maybe his daddy but that isn't ever gonna happen!!!


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

You're wrong.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Best Decoy Dog goin is Jeff Writer's dog Spot.



















Other great dogs are Randy Roede's dogs, Millhouse, Bart, and Sookie. Kelly Jackson has Peaches and Pepper. Ryan Arrington has Moses. Cal Taylor has a couple that I don't know the names of. All of these are dogs I think anyone would love to have. There are a lot of dogs out there that most of us will never hear about that are great dogs too. It's a shame so many people read crap on the internet and have a total misconception of what a good decoy is and what one does.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

SHampton, is Spot part Dane, he looks like a Dane and Louisiana leopard dog crossed.


----------



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

He is a Gunner/Mattie cross and I have put 5 coyotes in front of him before our deer rifle season started. He performed well for being a young dog. He went to them and toned back on a few and came on hisown on the others. Just need tis rifle season over with so we can get back to hunting.

And no, that isn't the coyote I roped.lol. That was while he was in training and trailed a cripple that has a sub par shot put on it. Sometimes it gets a little bloody. That is what happens when you shoot an animal.

And I am sure by now you know, I don't give a [email protected] what you "ethic police" guys think. Get over it. I am sure you will have a smarta$$ remark then lock it down so you look like you had the last word.


----------



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

JLowe69 said:


> SHampton, is Spot part Dane, he looks like a Dane and Louisiana leopard dog crossed.


not even close.....


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Spot is a catahoula-cur cross.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

And Spot is a she.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok, whats a catahoula, isn't that and a LLD the same animal? Sense I just looked it up and they are I'd have to say it WAS a "close" guess, and sorry I was looking at her not under her. lol


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, I think LLD is the same stuff.


----------



## NEYOTEMAN (Feb 7, 2011)

Sorry SHampton I knew he was a Gunner and Mattie cross is that the litter after then thanks for correcting me and that Spot is a freaking tank.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

jglynn said:


> He is a Gunner/Mattie cross and I have put 5 coyotes in front of him before our deer rifle season started. He performed well for being a young dog. He went to them and toned back on a few and came on hisown on the others. Just need tis rifle season over with so we can get back to hunting. And no, that isn't the coyote I roped.lol. That was while he was in training and trailed a cripple that has a sub par shot put on it. Sometimes it gets a little bloody. That is what happens when you shoot an animal. And I am sure by now you know, I don't give a [email protected] what you "ethic police" guys think. Get over it. I am sure you will have a smarta$$ remark then lock it down so you look like you had the last word.


Making a sub par shot and showing a bloody pic just fuels the anti's-- why help them out?


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

For the record jglynn, I hunt too & know it happens at times... I am not the ethic police but do try to show respect for the animals I kill... Life is a process of death & while I may not agree with the advertisement of the kill, I am NOT judging you. I just would hate to lose my heritage because somebody on the other side can't handle these pics. Guess that's where I differ that's all.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Spot is far and above the best dog I've ever hunted behind.


----------



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

why is everyone scared of the anti's?? us being scared of them shutting us down is what makes them feel good. if they could shut us down they would have a long time ago.

this picture still is no worse than the gut shot pics and head shot pics i have seen on here. and i have never seen you guys freak out over them.

my pics will show dead coyotes! i aint going to give them a bath before i take their pic. if you dont like seeing dead coyotes, dont open my posts! alot of times there is blood, it goes with the nature of the sport. i shoot to kill!! i take care of numerous ranches that have problems and when i see them in the crosshairs, i dont feel sorry for them. i see calf and sheep killers and its my job to take them out. when you kill 100+ coyotes a year, there will be a few bad shots and pictures of coyotes with blood on them and being my dog is face to face with them, he sees a little blood himself.

like i said earlier, if you dont want to see fully dead coyotes that had been shot with a high powered rifle to save livestock, dont open my posts!!


----------



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

and yes, if Nuts is ever half of what Spot is, i will feel truley blessed! Spot is the baddest b!tch i have seen!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

SHampton said:


> It's a shame so many people read crap on the internet and have a total misconception of what a good decoy is and what one does.


You're partially right there.... we don't just read though - we watch videos from self-proclaimed "experts" who swear their way is the right way.

I'm kinda glad that my dog was from a litter that supposedly ALL died for some random reason. It gave me a chance to really look into dogs and realize that what I was getting into wasn't a good thing anyway.


----------



## NEYOTEMAN (Feb 7, 2011)

jglynn said:


> why is everyone scared of the anti's?? us being scared of them shutting us down is what makes them feel good. if they could shut us down they would have a long time ago. this picture still is no worse than the gut shot pics and head shot pics i have seen on here. and i have never seen you guys freak out over them. my pics will show dead coyotes! i aint going to give them a bath before i take their pic. if you dont like seeing dead coyotes, dont open my posts! alot of times there is blood, it goes with the nature of the sport. i shoot to kill!! i take care of numerous ranches that have problems and when i see them in the crosshairs, i dont feel sorry for them. i see calf and sheep killers and its my job to take them out. when you kill 100+ coyotes a year, there will be a few bad shots and pictures of coyotes with blood on them and being my dog is face to face with them, he sees a little blood himself. like i said earlier, if you dont want to see fully dead coyotes that had been shot with a high powered rifle to save livestock, dont open my posts!!


 I agree totally I have gotten to the point to not even post pictures anymore it seems like you catch more heat from people on these forums more than what any tree humpin hippy gets done. Maybe I should post pictures of dead calves of mine, my bosses,or my clients instead of the dead coyotes. I bet there wouldn't be anything said about a calf having a tunnel chewed from their [beep] to their neck!


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Chris, I 110% agree.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I was blind to it for over a year and then a few guys with good decoy dogs made me see the light. I still feel foolish.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

NEYOTEMAN said:


> I agree totally I have gotten to the point to not even post pictures anymore it seems like you catch more heat from people on these forums more than what any tree humpin hippy gets done. Maybe I should post pictures of dead calves of mine, my bosses,or my clients instead of the dead coyotes. I bet there wouldn't be anything said about a calf having a tunnel chewed from their [beep] to their neck!


I disagree. We're only speaking up because we know the type of heat that it brings us from the antis. You think they're not monitoring this site? Do you know how many death threats I deal with on a daily basis? Any idea why I run this site from the bahamas?

Not trying to be an arse because I was saying the same thing as you 2 years ago. Then I realized first-hand that our actions online affect ALL of us - not just ourselves.

We live in sad times... and giving ammunition to our enemies is the dumbest thing we can do. That's not giving in either - it's being smart and understanding that these people outnumber us and the only way we'll win this is to be cool. Anything less is putting our entire sport at risk. I, for one, enjoy hunting and trapping. I won't just hand over the keys to the carjacker and i'd appreciate it if other's wouldn't either.


----------



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

you should do some research. U.S. Fish and Wildlife conducted a survey that shows that 78% of Americans support hunting. while not all of those hunt themselves, they support it. that % was up 4% since the last survey. the % of anti hunters is 16% wich fell from 22%.

this survey done by the national fish and wildlife service totally dictates what you are saying... are you telling me they are lying?? do you know more than the national f&w service? are your numbers better than theres??

if you let a small percentage of antis make you sleep less at night than you are weaker than their small percentage numbers.

the antis like to take on several different names for a single person to make themselves look bigger than they really are.

I WILL NOT live in fear of living on a tradition that this country was founded on.

if I am too much of a realist for you and your site, just ban me. I could really care less. I will take my stuff to a site that is not scared of such a small percentage.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Although I think several other adjectives would probably be a better fit I'm fine with "realist". lol


----------



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

JLowe69, lets hear them.lol. ima big boy. i can take it.

its funny, i was told to come to this site and try to shake it up a bit since it was so slow. i was told that this site was a bunch of guys that talk about hunting alot more than they actually hunt.(and i am not speaking about everyone, but you know who you are).

i figured it would take alot more than 2 simple pictures, but like iwas told, it wouldnt take much.

but before you guys that wana tell me how i should hunt the right way, i wana see proof that you even know how to hunt at all!! post pics and videos of your hunts. that way i will know you are qualified to pass such judgement.

i could post pictures of the 100+ i killed last year, but i would hurt some of your feelings because some of those pics show a dead coyote with blood on them.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

jglynn said:


> JLowe69, lets hear them.lol. ima big boy. i can take it. its funny, i was told to come to this site and try to shake it up a bit since it was so slow. i was told that this site was a bunch of guys that talk about hunting alot more than they actually hunt.(and i am not speaking about everyone, but you know who you are). i figured it would take alot more than 2 simple pictures, but like iwas told, it wouldnt take much. but before you guys that wana tell me how i should hunt the right way, i wana see proof that you even know how to hunt at all!! post pics and videos of your hunts. that way i will know you are qualified to pass such judgement. i could post pictures of the 100+ i killed last year, but i would hurt some of your feelings because some of those pics show a dead coyote with blood on them.


The difference in this site and others is that we don't let EGO run the site. No one here has anything to prove to anyone because we're all pretty content with ourselves and our abilities.

If highschool drama is what you seek - head back over to the other sites.

This thread is closed.


----------

